# HUGE House Aquarium..



## Rich_UK (Dec 13, 2007)

Amazing! (Hope it's not a repost)

BBC News - Nottingham fish tank man dreams of big aquarium job


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

£5k is a bargain I reckon.


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

:gasp::2thumb: :grouphug:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Bargain - I was reading on a marine forum about a couple who have built a brick outhouse with conservatory roof housing a 13 foot Bali reef tank cost them a fortune - about £7k in live rock alone lol xx


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

brittone05 said:


> Bargain - I was reading on a marine forum about a couple who have built a brick outhouse with conservatory roof housing a 13 foot Bali reef tank cost them a fortune - about £7k in live rock alone lol xx


Surely they could have just spent a bit on live rock then buy non live porous stuff and wait for it to seed.....


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh you should SEE this - it is fully custom built, £2k worth of powerheads nad wave machines etc 

these guys are seriously dedicated and have worked their butts off for this tank and it shows seriously breathtaking


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's amazing. Imagine standing on your windowsill and just diving in:lol2:


----------



## MuJi (Aug 20, 2008)

that's one awesome setup who needs sky anyway!!!


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

PFK covered this a few years back... amazing tank

Nice to see pangasius in a tank bigger than 2'.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Lovely tank, my only issue is with the article. They say stingray? Those are freshwater rays, and thus no barbs surely?
It always winds me up a bit when papers try to sound like they know stuff when they don't, especially when they give false info, and I'm fairly sure this fits the bill.


----------



## *michael* (Jan 14, 2011)

Devi said:


> Lovely tank, my only issue is with the article. They say stingray? Those are freshwater rays, and thus no barbs surely?
> It always winds me up a bit when papers try to sound like they know stuff when they don't, especially when they give false info, and I'm fairly sure this fits the bill.


No, freshwater rays(stingrays) also still have the barbs : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, they got the stings.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

I went to see a reef set up in Rotterdam 2 years ago owned by 6 metre Peiter.

The tank was a 6 metre long curved structure in the showroom of his shop. The tank crashed last year after some of the live rock was changed. 

I will see if I can dig some pics out.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

*michael* said:


> No, freshwater rays(stingrays) also still have the barbs : victory:


Eeep, well no paddling in his tank I guess.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

I would love that


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> I went to see a reef set up in Rotterdam 2 years ago owned by 6 metre Peiter.
> 
> The tank was a 6 metre long curved structure in the showroom of his shop. The tank crashed last year after some of the live rock was changed.
> 
> I will see if I can dig some pics out.


Fail.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Tank of the Month - January 2008 - Reefkeeping.com

Not as huge as some, but I love this home reef tank. You can see all the filtration and abckground workings in that link.

He's now turned it into a dart frog paludarium with discus and rays.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Devi said:


> Lovely tank, my only issue is with the article. They say stingray? Those are freshwater rays, and thus no barbs surely?
> It always winds me up a bit when papers try to sound like they know stuff when they don't, especially when they give false info, and I'm fairly sure this fits the bill.


Oh the irony of this post! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Hate to be the one to stay this, but the tank in the OP looks a little overcrowded, but then giant tanks always are.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Berber King said:


> Oh the irony of this post! :lol2:


I don't think that sounded like I knew anything, hence why I asked a question. You don't tend to do that if you know the answer.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Tank of the Month - January 2008 - Reefkeeping.com
> 
> Not as huge as some, but I love this home reef tank. You can see all the filtration and abckground workings in that link.
> 
> He's now turned it into a dart frog paludarium with discus and rays.


awe inspiring setup that marine tank. would you have a link to the paludarium by any chance.

ta


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Large Vivarium Construction - Dendroboard

That's the thread, you'll have to dig through to find the pics I'm afraid.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

That tank of the month is STUNNING!!

I have just rescaped my little piece of ocean ( and it is tiny compared to those haha ) Amazing how inspired you can become from seeing a pic!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I need a basement.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Large Vivarium Construction - Dendroboard
> 
> That's the thread, you'll have to dig through to find the pics I'm afraid.


cheers, appreciated


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Fail.


Yeah, sorry. What was I thinking of promising stuff while I was at work. 

I MUST try harder.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Yeah, sorry. What was I thinking of promising stuff while I was at work.
> 
> I MUST try harder.


WTF??

Not your post you sausage.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> WTF??
> 
> Not your post you sausage.


Oooops sorry!


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

I saw the build thread to this, Monsterfishkeepers i think it was, i'd try to find it but i don't think i will


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Been trawling that site all afternoon.

Anyone seen the paddling pool indoor ponds? Wicked cheap way to keep big fish.


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Hate to be the one to stay this, but the tank in the OP looks a little overcrowded, but then giant tanks always are.


Hate to link the mail but some pictures show the stocking levels when the fish are a bit less excited. Fish fan Jack Heathcote turns cellar into Britain's biggest home aquarium | Mail Online and stingrays tend to come to the front to see whats going on if theres a lot of activity. They are big bruisers of fish though!


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

i just saw my future:lol2::lol2:


----------

